# Juventus - Manchester UTD: 7 novembre 2018 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2018)

La Juventus, rullo compressore d'Europa di questi primi 3 mesi di stagione, cerca la vittoria contro lo UTD di Mourinho per assicurarsi qualificazione e primo posto del girone. 


Dove guardare Juve-Man UTD?


Su *sky* e streaming relativo.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Novembre 2018)

Squadra stanca a cc dove senza kedhira e can non riposa nessuno.

Cancelo forse out o comunque non al meglio.

Dura, ma speriamo bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2018)

Stasera Mou torna a casa con una vagonata di gol..CR7 si sblocca sicuro


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stasera Mou torna a casa con una vagonata di gol..CR7 si sblocca sicuro



Dubito, tendenzialmente metto il bus davanti la porta


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Novembre 2018)

Secondo me sarà X


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2018)

Siamo praticamente senza centrocampo e giocano quasi sempre gli stessi, ma comunque siamo più forti ed è alla nostra portata. Un pari comunque non lo schiferei.


----------



## Platini65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Parecchi infortunati, pochi cambi a centrocampo. Vedremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2018)

Se giocano questi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Che sfiga palooo


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Novembre 2018)

Li stiamo dominando, ma la palla non vuole entrare, imprecisione nell'ultimo passaggio e conclusione. Sfortuna con kedhira


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Li stiamo dominando, ma la palla non vuole entrare, imprecisione nell'ultimo passaggio e conclusione. Sfortuna con kedhira



Non abbiamo il culo dell’inter


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Traversa di dybala..magnifico tiro.
Oggi non vuole entrare


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Discreto quello col 7 
Che lancio bonucci


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Avrà segnato grazie al vento


----------



## Heaven (7 Novembre 2018)

Imbattibili


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Comunque io non ci credo che giochi da noi cr7
Muoio


----------



## varvez (7 Novembre 2018)

Mata mio!!!!


----------



## MGP (7 Novembre 2018)

grazie allegri, sempre si deve fare il paso indietro, sempre si deve fare il "cambio barzagli" ... cosi si buta una partita, cosi si distruge il gioco di una squadra mostre.
lo dico oggi, la juve perde a sansiro


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> grazie allegri, sempre si deve fare il paso indietro, sempre si deve fare il "cambio barzagli" ... cosi si buta una partita, cosi si distruge il gioco di una squadra mostre.
> lo dico oggi, la juve perde a sansiro



Allegri è questo..


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2018)

Ahahahahhahahahahahhahhah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Novembre 2018)

Che ridere


----------



## Hellscream (7 Novembre 2018)

Godo.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Novembre 2018)

Ahaha Mou fa il gesto dell'orecchio


----------



## MarcoG (7 Novembre 2018)

Allegri fa sempre le stesse fesserie.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2018)

L'hanno presa veramente nel didietro. A proposito di Mourinho, questa partita mi ricorda quella della champions del triplete nella fase a gironi tra Inter e Dinamo Kiev, stessa fortuna.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2018)

Ci serva da lezione. Inizia a diventare pericoloso divorarsi 4 gol a partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2018)

Hanno sbagliato una miriade di gol..

Cambia poco o nulla. Se sbagliano ora queste partita, rischiano poi di non sbagliarle più


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2018)

Ovviamente la prossima partita indovinate contro chi?

Noi ora si riscatteranno contro di noi ovviamente


----------



## Comic Sans (7 Novembre 2018)

Vabbè, non rischiano nulla in ogni caso. Buon per loro...
Contro di noi ne segnano almeno tre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la prossima partita indovinate contro chi?
> 
> Noi ora si riscatteranno contro di noi ovviamente



Avresti detto la stessa cosa anche se avessero vinto, tipo "indovinate contro chi allungheranno la loro striscia di vittorie? Con noi ovviamente".
Odio darmi per vinto ancora prima di giocare.


----------



## rivotto (7 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'hanno presa veramente nel didietro. A proposito di Mourinho, questa partita mi ricorda quella della champions del triplete nella fase a gironi tra Inter e Dinamo Kiev, stessa fortuna.



Non è vero. Non cambiamo la realtà solo per convincerci che l'Inter sia fortunata. Quella partita l'Inter la dominò e avrebbe dovuto vincerla 4 a 1. La ricordo bene perché la guardai per Sheva. Poi ovvio che il modo in cui arrivò il risultato fu rocambolesco, ma non rubarono nulla, anzi.


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2018)

l'autogol di faccia di bonucci è un regalo pari al gol di romagnoli domenica, scusate ma quanno ce vò ce vò, lo spostatore di equilibri ha colpito ancora 
incredibile come la juventus abbia sprecato questa partita, ma contro avversari di questa portata bastano due episodi negativi, gli serva da lezione per andare a vincere la champs.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Avresti detto la stessa cosa anche se avessero vinto, tipo "indovinate contro chi allungheranno la loro striscia di vittorie? Con noi ovviamente".
> Odio darmi per vinto ancora prima di giocare.



Se avessero vinto oggi era meglio, non scherziamo, anzi c'erano più possibilità di portarsi qualche punto.Difficile ora che sbaglino due partite di fila


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Novembre 2018)

Grande Mou


----------



## rivotto (7 Novembre 2018)

Beh direi che risultato migliore prima di affrontarli domenica non poteva esserci. Avranno qualche insicurezza a livello mentale, soprattutto negli ultimi minuti se riusciamo a rimanergli attaccati.


----------



## Molenko (7 Novembre 2018)

Godo. Grande Mou.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Avresti detto la stessa cosa anche se avessero vinto, tipo "indovinate contro chi allungheranno la loro striscia di vittorie? Con noi ovviamente".
> Odio darmi per vinto ancora prima di giocare.



In effetti non ha senso. Come si è visto le partire si giocano e durano 20 minuti. State tranquilli che mr cagon vi permetterà di giocare tranquillamente


----------



## rivotto (7 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se avessero vinto oggi era meglio, non scherziamo, anzi c'erano più possibilità di portarsi qualche punto.Difficile ora che sbaglino due partite di fila



Non era meglio proprio per nulla. Spesso un periodo di "mini-crisi" (perché loro di crisi vere non ne avranno mai) si apre proprio così. 2 o 3 partite consecutive dove perdono punti per colpa di una prima sconfitta sfortunata. Occasione migliore non poteva capitarci da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Novembre 2018)

Sconfitta beffarda.. meritavano almeno il 2-0..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> l'autogol di faccia di bonucci è un regalo pari al gol di romagnoli domenica, scusate ma quanno ce vò ce vò, lo spostatore di equilibri ha colpito ancora
> incredibile come la juventus abbia sprecato questa partita, ma contro avversari di questa portata bastano due episodi negativi, gli serva da lezione per andare a vincere la champs.



Avremmo dovuto vincere tranquillamente 4-0...come il barca ieri
Non capis o come si possa sprecare cosi...mah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Non era meglio proprio per nulla. Spesso un periodo di "mini-crisi" (perché loro di crisi vere non ne avranno mai) si apre proprio così. 2 o 3 partite consecutive dove perdono punti per colpa di una prima sconfitta sfortunata. Occasione migliore non poteva capitarci da questo punto di vista.



.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> grazie allegri, sempre si deve fare il paso indietro, sempre si deve fare il "cambio barzagli" ... cosi si buta una partita, cosi si distruge il gioco di una squadra mostre.
> lo dico oggi, la juve perde a sansiro



Tutto vero, ma i nostri un altro gol lo dovevano fare dai. È da inizio stagione che sprechiamo almeno 3 palle gol a partita in modo clamoroso.


----------



## jacky (7 Novembre 2018)

Una squadra che fatica così tanto a far gol per me ha un grosso problema.
Chiaro che stasera poteva vincere... ma non di certo è una macchina da guerra.
Mi sembra anche un po' giù caratterialmente... Poi prende troppo gol.


----------



## falconez (7 Novembre 2018)

Grazie Allegri.
Questa sconfitta porta il suo marchio,da folli mettere Barzagli per rispondere a M€rdigno quando comunque loro non riuscivano a ripartire sotto assedio. Metti un Cancelo che è veloce per seguire gli esterni e allo stesso tempo davi loro il colpo di grazia con le sue incursioni.
Detto ciò,abbiamo evidenti problemi sulle palle inattive,il loro secondo gol è fantozziano.
Spero serva da lezione ai ragazzi ma soprattutto al “mister”.
A M€rdigno il merito di avere azzeccato i cambi,cosa che non si può dire del nostro.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Novembre 2018)

Grande Allegri, solita mentalità sparagnina, non impara mai. Se la doppia sfida col Man UTD, fosse avvenuta nei play off sarebbero stati eliminati. Sempre lui, la Capra Maxima.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Una squadra che fatica così tanto a far gol per me ha un grosso problema.
> Chiaro che stasera poteva vincere... ma non di certo è una macchina da guerra.
> Mi sembra anche un po' giù caratterialmente... Poi prende troppo gol.



Un problema che parte dall’allenatore. Oggi anche un palo e una traversa, ci dice sfiga. La squadra per me è impressionante


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Grande Allegri, solita mentalità sparagnina, non impara mai. Se la doppia sfida col Man UTD, avesse fatto parte della fase a play off sarebbero stati eliminati. Sempre lui, la Capra Maxima.



Esatto...non lo tollero più


----------



## rivotto (7 Novembre 2018)

Questa partita dimostra 2 cose:
1) la difesa a 3 in Europa è deleteria, nessuno ci ha mai vinto la Champions
2) è la seconda partita importante che Allegri perde per colpe sue, anche a Madrid (dove in realtà vinse il match preso singolarmente) sbagliò a non fare la terza sostituzione (Cuadrado mi pare) prima del 90esimo per farla eventualmente nei supplementari. Supplementari che ovviamente non arrivarono mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un problema che parte dall’allenatore. Oggi anche un palo e una traversa, ci dice sfiga. La squadra per me è impressionante



Fortissimi quest'anno...per me o la vincete ora o mai più


----------



## rivotto (7 Novembre 2018)

Per sollevare il morale agli Juventini qui presenti (ma perché poi?) dico che a me questa partita ha invece ricordato LAZIO - INTER supercoppa agosto 2009. Vinse la Lazio in maniera assurda ma si capì subito che l'Inter era "diversa" (cosa confermata nel derby pochi giorni dopo). Ecco, risparmiateci domenica, poi fate quello che dovete fare...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Fortissimi quest'anno...per me o la vincete ora o mai più


Abbiamo annichilito lo united e abbiamo perso, in casa. Non la vinceremo e chissà per quanto tempo.
Ps ma che gol ha fa Cristiano


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Per sollevare il morale agli Juventini qui presenti (ma perché poi?) dico che a me questa partita ha invece ricordato LAZIO - INTER supercoppa agosto 2009. Vinse la Lazio in maniera assurda ma si capì subito che l'Inter era "diversa" (cosa confermata nel derby pochi giorni dopo). Ecco, risparmiateci domenica, poi fate quello che dovete fare...



Io credo che possiate vincere. Cagon si chiuderà e basta e Higuain ci punisce. Tornerà mandzukic e quindi giocheremo in 10. Se ci lasciasse liberi e senza le sue genialate sarebbe davvero dura per voi


----------



## sunburn (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto...non lo tollero più


È il vostro principale limite, a prescindere da stasera. Quando incontrerete Barcellona e City, dovete sperare di arrivare in una condizione fisica nettamente migliore degli avversari, perché a parità di condizione sarebbe un problema. Anche se Ronaldo può farvi vincere da solo.


Ps: sull'1 a 0 mi sono allontanato dalla TV per cambiare il pannolino alla bimba e son tornato con Mourinho che faceva il bulletto... Devo addestrarla a farla domenica sera fra le 20:30 e le 22:30...


----------



## falconez (7 Novembre 2018)

“Siamo comunque ancora primi...” ,e grazie al [email protected]! Cosa vuoi dire,che va bene così? Intanto dobbiamo vincere per forza col Valencia in casa per stare tranquilli,diciamo che certe emozioni ce le potevamo(e dovevamo,a questo punto) evitare.
Perdere così non mi va,sono furibondo,ma [email protected]__anc_lo Allegro


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Non cambiamo la realtà solo per convincerci che l'Inter sia fortunata. Quella partita l'Inter la dominò e avrebbe dovuto vincerla 4 a 1. La ricordo bene perché la guardai per Sheva. Poi ovvio che il modo in cui arrivò il risultato fu rocambolesco, ma non rubarono nulla, anzi.


E chi ha detto che rubarono?


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2018)

Hanno perso?

Ahahahahah godo!


----------



## MGP (7 Novembre 2018)

con allegri in panca questa squadra tremenda per me e solo un'altra city o PSG che pare essere una grande favorita, e puo fare prestazioni strepitose ma non vince mai la UCL perche non ha il agonismo di una vincitrice.


----------



## falconez (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io credo che possiate vincere. Cagon si chiuderà e basta e Higuain ci punisce. Tornerà mandzukic e quindi giocheremo in 10. Se ci lasciasse liberi e senza le sue genialate sarebbe davvero dura per voi




Sottoscrivo,Domenica potete perderla solo voi.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo annichilito lo united e abbiamo perso, in casa. Non la vinceremo e chissà per quanto tempo.
> Ps ma che gol ha fa Cristiano



E potevate perderla anche all'andata, è assurdo. Bastava che il tiro di Pogba carambolasse sulla schiena del portiere invece che sulla testa. Poi sull'1-1 il pubblico avrebbe fomentato il man che avrebbe potutto ribaltarla. Un solo gol, in CL è un vantaggio troppo esiguo, ma non gli arriva al cervello, è più forte di lui, deve andare sempre al risparmio.



falconez ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo,Domenica potete perderla solo voi.



Vabè, non esageriamo ora, noi a centrocampo abbiamo Bakayoko mica Pogba


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto...non lo tollero più



Oggi però partita stradominata eh...cioè è stato criminale sbagliare certi gol sullo 0-0 e sull'1-0, poi due episodi l'hanno ribaltata e dopo tutti quei gol mangiati me lo sentivo. Poi il cambio di Barzagli e questa mentalità sparagnina sono assurdi e concordo. 
Comunque partita che non sposta nulla, la Juve resterà prima...è il Valencia che con questo risultato è fuori.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2018)

Allegri per vincere la Champions deve fare l’ultimo step dai: o lo fa e finalmente la vinciamo o non lo fa e aspetteremo di provarci l’anno prossimo con Zizou.


----------



## leviatano (7 Novembre 2018)

Se la volete vincere non potete cincischiare.

Pressing e tutte le fasi d'attacco Ronaldo centriche, perchè su tutti i passaggi solo uno è stato nitido per il gol.

poi discorso tifoseria, insultare l'avversario quando manca più della mezz'ora e te la può buttare in chiulo come vuole, è da perdenti se poi ci si lamenta che ti arriva sotto la tribuna a prenderti per il culo come si è lamentato Bonucci e Dybala.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È il vostro principale limite, a prescindere da stasera. Quando incontrerete Barcellona e City, dovete sperare di arrivare in una condizione fisica nettamente migliore degli avversari, perché a parità di condizione sarebbe un problema. Anche se Ronaldo può farvi vincere da solo.
> 
> 
> Ps: sull'1 a 0 mi sono allontanato dalla TV per cambiare il pannolino alla bimba e son tornato con Mourinho che faceva il bulletto... Devo addestrarla a farla domenica sera fra le 20:30 e le 22:30...



Raga io lo odio allegri che vi devo dire. Se devo parlare della squadra dico che è fortisisima ed è oggi tra le prime 3. Però allegri è la nostra variabile impazzita...per me va allontanaro subito


----------



## Goro (7 Novembre 2018)

Godo per Mourinho che riprende i tifosi Juve e per Bonucci che gli si avvicina per farlo smettere, buffone 

Tolto questo, la Juve credo fermamente arriverà in fondo, questa battuta d'arresto le farà solo bene


----------



## falconez (7 Novembre 2018)

Mi spiace perché il gioiello di CR7 viene offuscato dalle trovate del nostro “vate”.
E,niente,abbiamo anche problemi di concentrazione...tranne rari casi ,nel finale(ultimi 15-20 minuti) lasciamo il pallino all’avversario.
In UCL non puoi permettertelo.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Oggi però partita stradominata eh...cioè è stato criminale sbagliare certi gol sullo 0-0 e sull'1-0, poi due episodi l'hanno ribaltata e dopo tutti quei gol mangiati me lo sentivo. Poi il cambio di Barzagli e questa mentalità sparagnina sono assurdi e concordo.
> Comunque partita che non sposta nulla, la Juve resterà prima...è il Valencia che con questo risultato è fuori.



Io odio vedere una squadra cosi forte gestita cosi. Fino all’85mo abbiamo fatto una partita assurda ma abbiamo swgnaro solo un gol dopo aver prodotto l’inverosimile. Mi brucia ol sedere cosi. E che cavolo


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E potevate perderla anche all'andata, è assurdo. Bastava che il tiro di Pogba carambolasse sulla schiena del portiere invece che sulla testa. Poi sull'1-1 il pubblico avrebbe fomentato il man che avrebbe potutto ribaltarla. Un solo gol, in CL è un vantaggio troppo esiguo, ma non gli arriva al cervello, è più forte di lui, deve andare sempre al risparmio.
> 
> 
> 
> Vabè, non esageriamo ora, noi a centrocampo abbiamo Bakayoko mica Pogba



Tra andata e ritorno dovevsno beccarsi tipo 9 gol


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Novembre 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> grazie allegri, sempre si deve fare il paso indietro, sempre si deve fare il "cambio barzagli" ... cosi si buta una partita, cosi si distruge il gioco di una squadra mostre.
> lo dico oggi, la juve perde a sansiro



Allegri è l’ultima zavorra da eliminare

Un pazzo


----------



## falconez (7 Novembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E potevate perderla anche all'andata, è assurdo. Bastava che il tiro di Pogba carambolasse sulla schiena del portiere invece che sulla testa. Poi sull'1-1 il pubblico avrebbe fomentato il man che avrebbe potutto ribaltarla. Un solo gol, in CL è un vantaggio troppo esiguo, ma non gli arriva al cervello, è più forte di lui, deve andare sempre al risparmio.
> 
> 
> 
> Vabè, non esageriamo ora, noi a centrocampo abbiamo Bakayoko mica Pogba



Beh,se è il Pogba di stasera non è che ci rimettiate eh


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Se la volete vincere non potete cincischiare.
> 
> Pressing e tutte le fasi d'attacco Ronaldo centriche, perchè su tutti i passaggi solo uno è stato nitido per il gol.
> 
> poi discorso tifoseria, insultare l'avversario quando manca più della mezz'ora e te la può buttare in chiulo come vuole, è da perdenti se poi ci si lamenta che ti arriva sotto la tribuna a prenderti per il culo come si è lamentato Bonucci e Dybala.



Abbiamo preso un palo con khedira, una traversa con dybala, un gol fenomenale di Ronaldo, un gol sbagliato incredibilmente da cuadrado, un miracolo di de gea...è stata sfortuna oggi e poi ci ha messo lo zampino cagon.
Comunque mi consolo perché il ragazzo con la numero 7 non è male


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allegri per vincere la Champions deve fare l’ultimo step dai: o lo fa e finalmente la vinciamo o non lo fa e aspetteremo di provarci l’anno prossimo con Zizou.



Allegri ha limiti di mentalità, non lo farà mai il passo

La Champions è tensione verso il gol in più, non il difenderlo


----------



## falconez (7 Novembre 2018)

Spero comunque,al netto di come finirà quest’anno,di non vedere più Allegri sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## leviatano (7 Novembre 2018)

Stasera l'avete persa soprattutto per Allegri, che qui alcuni milanisti si fappano piangendo da quando è andato alla Juventus.

i cambi che ha fatto stasera ma nemmeno sotto effetto di coccoina.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Questa partita dimostra 2 cose:
> 1) la difesa a 3 in Europa è deleteria, nessuno ci ha mai vinto la Champions
> 2) è la seconda partita importante che Allegri perde per colpe sue, anche a Madrid (dove in realtà vinse il match preso singolarmente) sbagliò a non fare la terza sostituzione (Cuadrado mi pare) prima del 90esimo per farla eventualmente nei supplementari. Supplementari che ovviamente non arrivarono mai.



Anche li poi, cosa cambia farla 5 min prima di un eventuale supplementare? 
Una volta che metti un giocatore fresco a giocare 30 min dopo che altri giocatori ne hanno fatti già almeno 90... Su alcune mosse certi allenatori sono ignoranti forti


----------



## leviatano (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso un palo con khedira, una traversa con dybala, un gol fenomenale di Ronaldo, un gol sbagliato incredibilmente da cuadrado, un miracolo di de gea...è stata sfortuna oggi e poi ci ha messo lo zampino cagon.
> Comunque mi consolo perché il ragazzo con la numero 7 non è male



si ma il puntero chi è? lascia stare le occasioni, la gran parte delle azioni cercano Ronaldo.


----------



## Sir Pilade (7 Novembre 2018)

Ahhh Josè


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Stasera l'avete persa soprattutto per Allegri, che qui alcuni milanisti si fappano piangendo da quando è andato alla Juventus.
> 
> i cambi che ha fatto stasera ma nemmeno sotto effetto di coccoina.


Io sono convinto che la juve abbia un problema atavico di esagerato tatticismo e difensivismo italiano. E la juve è la summa di ciò in più una dose di sfiga atavica in questa coppa che non fa per noi. Allegri è il massimo esponente di difensivismo e tatticismo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2018)

godo abbastanza 

bonucci


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> si ma il puntero chi è? lascia stare le occasioni, la gran parte delle azioni cercano Ronaldo.



A che serve il puntero con il miglior giocatore del mondo e dybala? Oggi non ne abbiamo fatti 4 per sfiga e stupidaggine, poi allegri ci ha messo il suo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2018)

Davvero hanno perso sti ladri? Non gli hanno dato un rigorino?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo abbastanza
> 
> bonucci



L’autogol è di sandro


----------



## leviatano (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che la juve abbia un problema atavico di esagerato tatticismo e difensivismo italiano. E la juve è la summa di ciò in più una dose di sfiga atavica in questa coppa che non fa per noi. Allegri è il massimo esponente di difensivismo e tatticismo



Allegri quest'anno sta cercando di mettere un gioco più propositivo rispetto agli altri anni, ma non è che basta solo pressare e alzare il baricentro, devi dare degli schemi a questa squadra in fase d'attacco per quagliare di più le occasioni che hai.
solo che se la prende in quel posto perchè fa cambi al limite del razionale e non è la sua filosofia quella del pressing.


----------



## Sir Pilade (7 Novembre 2018)

Ma quel pagliaccio di Bonucci che lo scorso anno esulta in faccia alla tifoseria gobba e stasera va a fare la predica a Mou?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Davvero hanno perso sti ladri? Non gli hanno dato un rigorino?



No lo united ha cercato di scansarsi ma poi ci siamo scansati noi


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Novembre 2018)

Partita che non sposta molto, viene il sangue amaro, sprechi inutili, cambio aberrante con in panca cancelo e mandzu.

Per me, ad oggi(Novembre) rimaniamo comunque la squadra più forte, poi chi la alzerà non lo so.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Allegri quest'anno sta cercando di mettere un gioco più propositivo rispetto agli altri anni, ma non è che basta solo pressare e alzare il baricentro, devi dare degli schemi a questa squadra in fase d'attacco per quagliare di più le occasioni che hai.
> solo che se la prende in quel posto perchè fa cambi al limite del razionale e non è la sua filosofia quella del pressing.



Non sa manco cosa sia uno schema. Io non capisco i tuoi colleghi milanisti come possano rimpiangerlo


----------



## leviatano (7 Novembre 2018)

Dicendo anche che alcuni giocatori possono anche non circolare più in europa tra le vostre file, tipo Khedira, Barzagli, Cuadrado, Matuidi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Partita che non sposta molto, viene il sangue amaro, sprechi inutili, cambio aberrante con in panca cancelo e mandzu.
> 
> Per me, ad oggi(Novembre) rimaniamo comunque la squadra più forte, poi chi la alzerà non lo so.



Ma quanto è forte cr7?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Dicendo anche che alcuni giocatori possono anche non circolare più in europa tra le vostre file, tipo Khedira, Barzagli, Matuidi.



Matuidi uno dei migliori della stagione 
Magari ci facciamo prestare rabiot o verratti dal mitico psg


----------



## leviatano (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Matuidi uno dei migliori della stagione
> Magari ci facciamo prestare rabiot o verratti dal mitico psg



Matuidi in questa partita ha fatto una cappellata mica da ridere sul secondo gol.

avete bisogno di una mezz'ala un po' più tecnica di questo qui e con meno ignoranza calcistica.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2018)

Partita che può solo fargli bene, da ora in poi saranno più cinici e concentrati. Restano la squadra più forte della competizione, per me la vinceranno sicuramente quest'anno o il prossimo. L'unico giocatore che devono assolutamente comprare è quel Kulovic che gioca nell'Inter e sta trascinando la sua squadra in Italia e in Europa


----------



## Heaven (7 Novembre 2018)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Ma quel pagliaccio di Bonucci che lo scorso anno esulta in faccia alla tifoseria gobba e stasera va a fare la predica a Mou?



Uno dei personaggi più squallidi mai visti su un campo da calcio  è proprio *******


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2018)

Brutta notizia per noi questa sconfitta, domenica vorrano rifarsi ed entreranno in campo incavolati e concentratissimi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Matuidi in questa partita ha fatto una cappellata mica da ridere sul secondo gol.
> 
> avete bisogno di una mezz'ala un po' più tecnica di questo qui e con meno ignoranza calcistica.



Sta giocando magnificamente il ragazzino di 21 anni. Però l’allenatore è cagon quindi non si sa mai. Un mediano serve, non puoi giocare con 3 leggeri. E ripeto matuidi è tra i migliori, all’andata ha distrutto pogba. Oggi non doveva giocare, non era messo bene


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Partita che può solo fargli bene, da ora in poi saranno più cinici e concentrati. Restano la squadra più forte della competizione, per me la vinceranno sicuramente quest'anno o il prossimo. L'unico giocatore che devono assolutamente comprare è quel Kulovic che gioca nell'Inter e sta trascinando la sua squadra in Italia e in Europa



quoto


----------



## MarcoG (7 Novembre 2018)

Allegri è uno sbruffone, lo era prima da noi e lo è ora. Parla sempre da un pulpito che non tutti vedono purtroppo.
Stasera, come ogni volta, ha fatto un cambio da allenatore mediocre, come gli capita spesso in Europa, dove giocano i grandi e la tensione è maggiore. 

Ritengo tuttavia che i tifosi della vecchia signora possano solo essere contenti. La squadra ha dimostrato enorme solidità e di avere per la prima volta dopo anni un vero campione (l'ultimo è stato Alex, benché si tenda ad esaltare ottimi giocatori). Inoltre Allegri la sua cappellata l'ha fatta in una partita inutile o quasi, e non come in passato in una fase eliminatoria.
Il risultato è figlio di eventi casuali.


----------



## Dieg (7 Novembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia per noi questa sconfitta, domenica vorrano rifarsi ed entreranno in campo incavolati e concentratissimi.



Oppure è il segno che li possiamo battere.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un problema che parte dall’allenatore. Oggi anche un palo e una traversa, ci dice sfiga. La squadra per me è impressionante



ma impressionante cosa? siete forti, molto forti, per carità, ma impressionante è altro. Ah, attenzione a considerarvi la squadra più forte ( le parole dei vostri giocatori fanno trasparire troppa superbia) perché ad uscire presto dalla champions si fa un attimo. Dovete ringraziare che sono ancora gironi.


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Novembre 2018)

Che lancio bonucci comunque.

Cristiano è un fenomeno, vero.

Ancora si discute sul pallone d'oro, boh.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Per sollevare il morale agli Juventini qui presenti (ma perché poi?) dico che a me questa partita ha invece ricordato LAZIO - INTER supercoppa agosto 2009. Vinse la Lazio in maniera assurda ma si capì subito che l'Inter era "diversa" (cosa confermata nel derby pochi giorni dopo). Ecco, risparmiateci domenica, poi fate quello che dovete fare...



ti ricordi tante partite dell'inter...


----------



## MGP (7 Novembre 2018)

interesante che non si parla dei errori arbitrali clamorosi fati stasera in UCL(non parlo della partita tra juventus e manutd) e non e stato solo uno ... se erano fati in serie A, era tutto orchestrato dela juve ed era bisognio di un altro calciopoli.


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma impressionante cosa? siete forti, molto forti, per carità, ma impressionante è altro. Ah, attenzione a considerarvi la squadra più forte ( le parole dei vostri giocatori fanno trasparire troppa superbia) perché ad uscire presto dalla champions si fa un attimo. Dovete ringraziare che sono ancora gironi.



Sono parzialmente d'accordo, ma oggi è la dimostrazione che "tiro, palo, fuori, tu coglio*e. Tiro, palo, gol, tu campione"

Avessimo vinto 3-0 come meritavamo, non avremmo rubato niente. Ripeto che per siamo molto molto forti, ma da marzp è un'altra storia


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2018)

falconez ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo,Domenica potete perderla solo voi.



questi sono messaggi ridicoli. 
A parte che noi giochiamo domani, siamo con 300 infortunati, senza un sacco di titolari, senza poter far rifiatare i giocatori chiave.
A questo aggiungiamo pure la differenza che ci sta tra le due squadre..
La verità semmai è che solo voi potete perderla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Novembre 2018)

Risultato totalmente casuale che non cambia i valori


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Oppure è il segno che li possiamo battere.



Dipende da allegri


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Sono parzialmente d'accordo, ma oggi è la dimostrazione che "tiro, palo, fuori, tu coglio*e. Tiro, palo, gol, tu campione"
> 
> Avessimo vinto 3-0 come meritavamo, non avremmo rubato niente. Ripeto che per siamo molto molto forti, ma da marzp è un'altra storia



ma è ovvio che siete forti, siete tra le prime 5 in Europa, che potete vincere la champions. Però i dettagli faranno la differenza e oggi la juve ha dimostrato diverse lacune. 1)ronaldo dipendente 2) Soffre tanto le squadre fisiche 3) Palle inattive 4) Non sa chiudere i match.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma impressionante cosa? siete forti, molto forti, per carità, ma impressionante è altro. Ah, attenzione a considerarvi la squadra più forte ( le parole dei vostri giocatori fanno trasparire troppa superbia) perché ad uscire presto dalla champions si fa un attimo. Dovete ringraziare che sono ancora gironi.



Io non ho detto che siamo i più forti o che la vinceremo. Per me questa è una squadra impressionante.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Novembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Sono parzialmente d'accordo, ma oggi è la dimostrazione che "tiro, palo, fuori, tu coglio*e. Tiro, palo, gol, tu campione"
> 
> Avessimo vinto 3-0 come meritavamo, non avremmo rubato niente. Ripeto che per siamo molto molto forti, ma da marzp è un'altra storia



Un'altra storia per Ronaldo, parliamoci chiaro. Occorre capire se la squadra sta facendo il salto di qualità visto che lui non potrà giocare sempre.
[MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]
squadra impressionante era quella con Zidane, Del Piero...... Questa è una squadra fisica, molto ordinata e forte, non impressionante. Il Real è stato impressionante a tratti lo scorso anno e spesso lo è il Barca. Voi siete solidi, CR7 è impressionante.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Che lancio bonucci comunque.
> 
> Cristiano è un fenomeno, vero.
> 
> Ancora si discute sul pallone d'oro, boh.



Lo vince modric ahHahahag
Pensa che c’è chi dice cr7 fallimento alla juve


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che siamo i più forti o che la vinceremo. Per me questa è una squadra impressionante.



ripeto essere forti, non vuol dire essere impressionanti. C'è una differenza enorme. E voi ancora non lo siete.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che siete forti, siete tra le prime 5 in Europa, che potete vincere la champions. Però i dettagli faranno la differenza e oggi la juve ha dimostrato diverse lacune. 1)ronaldo dipendente 2) Soffre tanto le squadre fisiche 3) Palle inattive 4) Non sa chiudere i match.



Fammi cambiare allenatore e poi vediamo


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ripeto essere forti, non vuol dire essere impressionanti. C'è una differenza enorme. E voi ancora non lo siete.



Va bene. Tua opinione. La mia è questa.
Il city è impressionante? Il psg? Chi?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ma stiamo processando la juve per una sconfitta casuale e immeritata?! United massacrato che sbanca torino con un autogol da terza categoria..


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa che c’è chi dice cr7 fallimento alla juve



Su questo non mi sbilancerei sinceramente. Parliamo di un investimento violento che all'inizio dicevano coperto con l'aumento del valore azionario della società, salvo scoprire poi che si è trattato di una bolla speculativa. Ora come ora basta un infortunio ad un 34enne per buttare via quasi 200 milioni. Il rischio c'è e la componente fortuna anche. Se non si vince la champions è un problema.


----------



## Aron (8 Novembre 2018)

Mourinho top a fine partita


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Va bene. Tua opinione. La mia è questa.
> Il city è impressionante? Il psg? Chi?



nessuna di queste al momento. Le squadre impressionanti come vuoi intendere tu, si contano sulle dita di una mano nella storia del calcio. Il Milan di Sacchi era impressionante, il Barça di Guardiola lo era, il Milan di Capello..la Juve di Zidane e Alex, l'Ajax di Crujff. Non quesa juve. Ribadisco comunque che non sto dicendo che non siete molto forti.


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che siete forti, siete tra le prime 5 in Europa, che potete vincere la champions. Però i dettagli faranno la differenza e oggi la juve ha dimostrato diverse lacune. 1)ronaldo dipendente 2) Soffre tanto le squadre fisiche 3) Palle inattive 4) Non sa chiudere i match.



Concordo su tutto, forse meno sul punto 2.

C'è tempo per rimediare, speriamo oggi serva da esempio.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Su questo non mi sbilancerei sinceramente. Parliamo di un investimento violento che all'inizio dicevano coperto con l'aumento del valore azionario della società, salvo scoprire poi che si è trattato di una bolla speculativa. Ora come ora basta un infortunio ad un 34enne per buttare via quasi 200 milioni. Il rischio c'è e la componente fortuna anche. Se non si vince la champions è un problema.



Io sto parlando del lato sportivo. È un fenomeno assoluto


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nessuna di queste al momento. Le squadre impressionanti come vuoi intendere tu, si contano sulle dita di una mano nella storia del calcio. Il Milan di Sacchi era impressionante, il Barça di Guardiola lo era, il Milan di Capello..la Juve di Zidane e Alex, l'Ajax di Crujff. Non quesa juve. Ribadisco comunque che non sto dicendo che non siete molto forti.



Ho capito eh. Però ripeto abbiamo 2 opinioni diverse


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo processando la juve per una sconfitta casuale e immeritata?! United massacrato che sbanca torino con un autogol da terza categoria..



Stiamo solo parlando della partita


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho capito eh. Però ripeto abbiamo 2 opinioni diverse



E' una cosa oggettiva. Non si tratta di opinioni. Per quelle squadre era oggettivo, per voi soli juventini (e non tutti tra l'altro) siete impressionanti. Alcuni miei amici sostengono che siete la squadra più forte della storia. Ecco mi auguro tu non sia un folle come loro.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando del lato sportivo. È un fenomeno assoluto



Ovviamente. C'è del resto chi parla per antipatia, ma onestamente se ci mettiamo a discutere Ronaldo...

Vi dico una cosa, sarei curioso di vedere cosa farebbe in un chievo qualsiasi, e dove potrebbe arrivare con lui. Il calcio dovrebbe prendere spunto dall'NBA....


----------



## leviatano (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' una cosa oggettiva. Non si tratta di opinioni. Per quelle squadre era oggettivo, per voi soli juventini (e non tutti tra l'altro) siete impressionanti. Alcuni miei amici sostengono che siete la squadra più forte della storia. Ecco mi auguro tu non sia un folle come loro.



C'è pure gente nella loro squadra che si crede Beckenbauer, quando tutti i gol subiti dall'inizio dell'anno è per colpa sua.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' una cosa oggettiva. Non si tratta di opinioni. Per quelle squadre era oggettivo, per voi soli juventini (e non tutti tra l'altro) siete impressionanti. Alcuni miei amici sostengono che siete la squadra più forte della storia. Ecco mi auguro tu non sia un folle come loro.



Ho mai detto questo io? Per me questa è una squadra impressionante e lo ribadisco. Con un allenatore vero sarebbe un’altra cosa.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. C'è del resto chi parla per antipatia, ma onestamente se ci mettiamo a discutere Ronaldo...
> 
> Vi dico una cosa, sarei curioso di vedere cosa farebbe in un chievo qualsiasi, e dove potrebbe arrivare con lui. Il calcio dovrebbe prendere spunto dall'NBA....



Ho dovuto leggere e sentire cose assurde su Ronaldo solo per dolori al fegato 
Concordo sul resto


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

La juve quest'anno è una delle squadre più forti, con Ronaldo forse la più forte. 

Impressionante per me no. Poi dipende da con che accezione intendete il termine. 
Non è una squadra spettacolare o bella da vedere (anche se sta migliorando). Non è assolutamente una delle squadre più forti di sempre e neanche dell'ultimo decennio. E' impressionante la solidità ed è impressionante Ronaldo.

L'allenatore ha le sue colpe. Condivido.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La juve quest'anno è una delle squadre più forti, con Ronaldo forse la più forte.
> 
> Impressionante per me no. Poi dipende da con che accezione intendete il termine.
> Non è una squadra spettacolare o bella da vedere (anche se sta migliorando). Non è assolutamente una delle squadre più forti di sempre e neanche dell'ultimo decennio.


Vedremo come finirà questa stagione...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> C'è pure gente nella loro squadra che si crede Beckenbauer, quando tutti i gol subiti dall'inizio dell'anno è per colpa sua.



Oggi ha giocato benissimo e non ha colpe. Tra l’altro l’autogol è di sandro.
E ha fatto un lancio pazzesco. Detto questo non mi piace bonucci


----------



## Heaven (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho mai detto questo io? Per me questa è una squadra impressionante e lo ribadisco. Con un allenatore vero sarebbe un’altra cosa.



Diciamo che “impressionante” è Ronaldo, senza di lui sareste ai livelli di tante altre squadre. Ma purtroppo è con voi


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho mai detto questo io? Per me questa è una squadra impressionante e lo ribadisco. Con un allenatore vero sarebbe un’altra cosa.



eridaje. Ancora con i Se e con i Ma.
Questi siete ora. Non si può sapere con un altro allenatore, non abbiamo la controprova. 
Ed oggi non siete una squadra impressionante, altrimenti la domanda sorge spontanea, in base a cosa affermi ciò? E' paragonabile alle grandi squadre della storia? per quale motivo?


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonucci è un buon giocatore, come Chiellini del resto. Barzagli per me è una spanna sopra, ma è soggettivo. Sono insieme più forti di quanto lo sono singolarmente, formano una squadra.

Vi dico la verità, credo tuttavia che cominciamo ad esaltare i difensori perché non ci sono più gli attaccanti di una volta. Tralasciando i soliti noti, ricordo i tempi di Del Piero e Trezeguet, Vieri e Ronaldo, Sheva e Inzaghi. Ora facciamo i complimenti quando si ferma Icardi. I tempi cambiano.

Per questo ritengo che non si possa paragonare questa juve a quelle del passato. Livello generale differente.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Diciamo che “impressionante” è Ronaldo, senza di lui sareste ai livelli di tante altre squadre. Ma purtroppo è con voi



Ecco mi aspettavo una cosa cosi


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> C'è pure gente nella loro squadra che si crede Beckenbauer, quando tutti i gol subiti dall'inizio dell'anno è per colpa sua.



i tifosi juventini (non tutti per fortuna) vivono in un mondo tutto loro. I giocatori ultimamente sono molto sbruffoni e arroganti. Tutt'altra pasta eravamo noi ai tempi o le altre grandi squadre che hanno fatto la storia.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i tifosi juventini (non tutti per fortuna) vivono in un mondo tutto loro.



Amico mio e come puoi dargli torto? Pensa ai giovanissimi. Ho mio cugino che ora fa 18 anni che ha visto solo la juve vincere da quando era piccolo. Non ci sono altre realtà se non questa.....


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eridaje. Ancora con i Se e con i Ma.
> Questi siete ora. Non si può sapere con un altro allenatore, non abbiamo la controprova.
> Ed oggi non siete una squadra impressionante, altrimenti la domanda sorge spontanea, in base a cosa affermi ciò? E' paragonabile alle grandi squadre della storia? per quale motivo?


Perché un 11 fortissimo, costruito bene, perché quando conta siamo dominanti. Poi ci sono difetti. Per me la juve di oggi è impressionante. Pensala come vuoi ci mancherebbe, io la penso così. Questa squadra mi da questa impressione adesso


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i tifosi juventini (non tutti per fortuna) vivono in un mondo tutto loro. I giocatori ultimamente sono molto sbruffoni e arroganti. Tutt'altra pasta eravamo noi ai tempi o le altre grandi squadre che hanno fatto la storia.



Certo noi viviamo in un mondo tutto nostro


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché un 11 fortissimo, costruito bene, perché quando conta siamo dominanti. Poi ci sono difetti. Per me la juve di oggi è impressionante. Pensala come vuoi ci mancherebbe, io la penso così. Questa squadra mi da questa impressione adesso



Ho una domanda. A parte CR7, e la venuta meno del pipita, cosa è cambiato dall'anno scorso? Non dirmi che l'anno scorso eravate dominanti, e gli uomini sono gli stessi...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Imbattibili



XD


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché un 11 fortissimo, costruito bene, perché quando conta siamo dominanti. Poi ci sono difetti. Per me la juve di oggi è impressionante. Pensala come vuoi ci mancherebbe, io la penso così. Questa squadra mi da questa impressione adesso



anche l 11 del Real è fortissimo, anche quello del Barcellona. Quindi? quando conta sono dominanti come e più di voi. Quindi? 
Continui a non rispondere alla domanda. Impressionanti per cosa? Continuo a non capire da cosa derivi tanta sicumera.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ho una domanda. A parte CR7, e la venuta meno del pipita, cosa è cambiato dall'anno scorso? Non dirmi che l'anno scorso eravate dominanti, e gli uomini sono gli stessi...



Io l’ho capito proprio l’anno scorso contro il real a Madrid. Li ho capito che avevamo svoltato. Ronaldo ha portato una mentalità che ancora oggi a noi manca del tutto (storicamente) e allegri in questo non aiuta. Poi ripeto vedremo che sarà a fine stagione.
E non sottovalutare cancelo che rispetto a lichtsteiner è altra roba


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo noi viviamo in un mondo tutto nostro



Beh, dimmi se trovi un milanista che pensa di avere uno squadrone. 
Tipologia simile sono gli interisti. Che ultimamente sono convinti di avere una squadra forte, poco inferiore alla vostra.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche l 11 del Real è fortissimo, anche quello del Barcellona. Quindi? quando conta sono dominanti come e più di voi. Quindi?
> Continui a non rispondere alla domanda. Impressionanti per cosa? Continuo a non capire da cosa derivi tanta sicumera.



Ok va bene.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, dimmi se trovi un milanista che pensa di avere uno squadrone.
> Tipologia simile sono gli interisti. Che ultimamente sono convinti di avere una squadra forte, poco inferiore alla vostra.



Niente niente, tutto tranquillo corvo. Scusa per la realtà parallela in cui vivo


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha portato una mentalità che ancora oggi a noi manca del tutto (storicamente) e allegri in questo non aiuta.



Chiaro e motivato, capisco cosa vuoi dire anche non essendo d'accordo sul termine "impressionanti".


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Chiaro e motivato, capisco cosa vuoi dire anche non essendo d'accordo sul termine "impressionanti".



Bene


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Amico mio e come puoi dargli torto? Pensa ai giovanissimi. Ho mio cugino che ora fa 18 anni che ha visto solo la juve vincere da quando era piccolo. Non ci sono altre realtà se non questa.....



amara verità


----------



## Schism75 (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sa manco cosa sia uno schema. Io non capisco i tuoi colleghi milanisti come possano rimpiangerlo



Sono in pochissimi a rimpiangerlo. Lo abbiamo combattuto in tutti i modi. Lo scudetto del 2012 non è stato perso per il goal di muntari, ma è tutta roba sua.


----------



## rivotto (8 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ti ricordi tante partite dell'inter...



Mi piace guardare il calcio e le partite che vedo me le ricordo. Quindi non mi scorderò quella di stasera o dell'Inter di ieri. In generale di Inter e Juve vedo le principali (sostanzialmente per gufare), del Milan le vedo tutte compreso trofei tim e similari.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sono in pochissimi a rimpiangerlo. Lo abbiamo combattuto in tutti i modi. Lo scudetto del 2012 non è stato perso per il goal di muntari, ma è tutta roba sua.



Concordo


----------



## Sotiris (8 Novembre 2018)

I gobbi sono abituati in Italia a vedere annullato il secondo gol, gli avrebbero dato fallo di confusione. Per questo sono in tilt dopo questa inchiappettata.


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Su questo non mi sbilancerei sinceramente. Parliamo di un investimento violento che all'inizio dicevano coperto con l'aumento del valore azionario della società, salvo scoprire poi che si è trattato di una bolla speculativa. Ora come ora basta un infortunio ad un 34enne per buttare via quasi 200 milioni. Il rischio c'è e la componente fortuna anche. Se non si vince la champions è un problema.



Col valore azionario non copri nulla


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

Partita che la Juve ha perso in modo assurdo.
In generale però è inutile prendere CR7 se poi hai un portiere d'albergo a questi livelli


----------



## sunburn (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso un palo con khedira, una traversa con dybala, un gol fenomenale di Ronaldo, un gol sbagliato incredibilmente da cuadrado, un miracolo di de gea...è stata sfortuna oggi e poi ci ha messo lo zampino cagon.
> Comunque mi consolo perché il ragazzo con la numero 7 non è male


Su Khedira e Cuadrado la sfortuna è stata che quelle due palle siano capitate a Khedira e Cuadrado. 
Si sono mangiati due rigori in movimento. 

Nota a margine. Su Sky, commentando l'azione che ha portato al gol mangiato da Khedira, hanno detto una cosa del tipo "ecco se proprio vogliamo trovare il pelo nell'uovo, non ha colpito bene la palla". 
Il pelo nell'uovo...


----------



## sunburn (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io l’ho capito proprio l’anno scorso contro il real a Madrid. Li ho capito che avevamo svoltato. Ronaldo ha portato una mentalità che ancora oggi a noi manca del tutto (storicamente) e allegri in questo non aiuta. Poi ripeto vedremo che sarà a fine stagione.
> E non sottovalutare cancelo che rispetto a lichtsteiner è altra roba


Cosa c'entra? A parte che 3 a 1 in casa dei campioni d'Europa in carica che hanno vinto 4 Champions in 5 anni vincerebbe anche il Benevento, ma avete solo vinto 7 scudetti di fila e avete solo aggiunto il più grande attaccante nella storia del calcio. Impressionanti de che?!? 

Ps: di' la verità, quando godi a leggere le rosicate dei miei compagni di tifo?


----------



## MarcoG (8 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Col valore azionario non copri nulla



Non ero io a sostenerlo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Novembre 2018)

Va bè dai stiamo sereni ragazzi...i gobbi si credono una corazzata per aver "dominato" il peggior UTD della storia..forse sbaglierò ma prevedo sonore legnate appena l'asticella si alzerà.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che sfiga palooo





Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Li stiamo dominando, ma la palla non vuole entrare, imprecisione nell'ultimo passaggio e conclusione. Sfortuna con kedhira





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo il culo dell’inter





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Traversa di dybala..magnifico tiro.
> Oggi non vuole entrare





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Discreto quello col 7
> Che lancio bonucci





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Avrà segnato grazie al vento





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque io non ci credo che giochi da noi cr7
> Muoio



Ma scusa, posso chiederti perchè un gobbo scrive cosi tanto su un forum del Milan?

Capisco l'ospitalità e qualche confronto, ma te la scrivi e te la canti da solo, se vai avanti cosi entro un anno avrai più post del 95% degli utenti.

Quale è il motivo?

1) Ti fa sentire al centro dell' attenzione, essendo non milanista

2) Ti interessa davvero il confronto

3) Non hai niente da fare

Io credo, anzi sono quasi certo, sia la numero 1, e non te lo dico in tono provocatorio eh, se ti fa sentire felice, puoi pure farlo, non stai uccidendo nessuno e non mi dai fastidio. Ero solo curioso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2018)

A fine partita non lo nego mi è scappato un bel sorriso..e anche aver visto il gesto di Mou che di solito detesto stavolta mi ha fatto godere...

Però siamo onesti: la Juve ha dominato in modo imbarazzante..ok il MU è poca roba oggi (7° in Premier) però in champions mi aspetterei un po' più di equilibrio almeno tra top club..

CR7 nemmeno commentabile..ha fatto un gol che per il 90% dei giocatori è impossibile


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, posso chiederti perchè un gobbo scrive cosi tanto su un forum del Milan?
> 
> Capisco l'ospitalità e qualche confronto, ma te la scrivi e te la canti da solo, se vai avanti cosi entro un anno avrai più post del 95% degli utenti.
> 
> ...



A me però, onestamente parlando e senza voler dare una colpa all utente juventino, da fastidio dover entrare nel forum del Milan e trovare cento post di utenti juventini. 
Sicuramente sbaglio io, e di questo ne sono convinto, ma se volevo trovare così tanti post juventini andavo su vecchiasignora


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> A me però, onestamente parlando e senza voler dare una colpa all utente juventino, da fastidio dover entrare nel forum del Milan e trovare cento post di utenti juventini.
> Sicuramente sbaglio io, e di questo ne sono convinto, ma se volevo trovare così tanti post juventini andavo su vecchiasignora



Fastidio non me ne da onestamente, ma lo trovo psicologicamente alquanto interessante.

Ho detto cosa penso, è una goccia di petrolio in un mare blu, ed evidentemente lo fa sentire bene, boh.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita che la Juve ha perso in modo assurdo.
> In generale però è inutile prendere CR7 se poi hai un portiere d'albergo a questi livelli



A proposito, si dovrebbe parlare di più del portiere, soprattutto per una squadra che tradizionalmente ha sempre puntato molto sui portieri. Il polacco pure in nazionale non mi sembra irreprensibile, ieri poi un disastro.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Novembre 2018)

La partita non l'ho vista, ma sentendo il risultato ho goduto come un maiale. 

...solo che ora domenica saranno incazzati neri e vorranno bombardarci fino al 90°
Noi con la squadra raffazzonata e loro incazzati neri per rialzare subito la testa.

Mah di solito poi ste partite finiscono al contrario del pronostico


----------



## EmmePi (8 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> A me però, onestamente parlando e senza voler dare una colpa all utente juventino, da fastidio dover entrare nel forum del Milan e trovare cento post di utenti juventini.
> Sicuramente sbaglio io, e di questo ne sono convinto, ma se volevo trovare così tanti post juventini andavo su vecchiasignora



Ci siamo presi un virus "black&white" 

Passiamo l'antivirus: il McMourinafee


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> A proposito, si dovrebbe parlare di più del portiere, soprattutto per una squadra che tradizionalmente ha sempre puntato molto sui portieri. Il polacco pure in nazionale non mi sembra irreprensibile, ieri poi un disastro.



infatti, a me sembra bravo solo coi piedi. E' certamente il punto debole della Juventus.

Guardando la partita di ieri... ho pensato che i maledetti stiano puntando il portiere spagnolo che giocava nell'altra porta... a parametro zero per giugno come è loro stile.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> infatti, a me sembra bravo solo coi piedi. E' certamente il punto debole della Juventus.
> 
> Guardando la partita di ieri... ho pensato che i maledetti stiano puntando il portiere spagnolo che giocava nell'altra porta... a parametro zero per giugno come è loro stile.



De Gea ha mercato ovunque e penso che la giuve sia la 5a o 6a scelta per lui.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> infatti, a me sembra bravo solo coi piedi. E' certamente il punto debole della Juventus.
> 
> Guardando la partita di ieri... ho pensato che i maledetti stiano puntando il portiere spagnolo che giocava nell'altra porta... a parametro zero per giugno come è loro stile.



Sì, penso che faranno di tutto per prenderlo, è un portiere con i controc....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Novembre 2018)

Comunque per quanto riguarda ieri sera, sono il primo ad odiare Mourinho ma non capisco tutte queste polemiche per un banalissimo gesto. 

Io da allenatore, se la mia squadra vinceva in rimonta e mi insultavano per 90 minuti, andava sotto la loro curva stile Mazzone, altroché...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto riguarda ieri sera, sono il primo ad odiare Mourinho ma non capisco tutte queste polemiche per un banalissimo gesto.
> 
> Io da allenatore, se la mia squadra vinceva in rimonta e mi insultavano per 90 minuti, andava sotto la loro curva stile Mazzone, altroché...



La penso anche io cosi; avrebbe sicuramente potuto evitare, ma non ha ucciso nessuno e non ha fatto nulla di eclatante.

Ha messo un pò di pepe dai, ci sta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La penso anche io cosi; avrebbe sicuramente potuto evitare, ma non ha ucciso nessuno e non ha fatto nulla di eclatante.
> 
> Ha messo un pò di pepe dai, ci sta.



Esattamente.

Poi a me ha fatto ridere che ad andare a lamentarsi con lui sia stato Bonucci... lo stesso Bonucci che ha esultato allo Stadium qualche mese fa per gli stessi motivi


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> De Gea ha mercato ovunque e penso che la giuve sia la 5a o 6a scelta per lui.



Tipo? perchè a me sembra the i top team siano tutti piuttosto coperti nel ruolo invece.

La grande pretendente era il Real, ma dopo che hanno presto Courtois... per me invece la Juve sarebbe la sua prima scelta, pensa te. Casomai c'è il discorso ingaggio che non è secondario perchè De Gea chiederà sicuramente una cifra folle.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che siamo i più forti o che la vinceremo. Per me questa è una squadra impressionante.



Impressionante non saprei,ma che potete raggiungere dei picchi altissimi lo penso,e comunque il mio pensiero è che se non combinate cappellate tra difesa e portiere nelle partite che conteranno(Non ieri)sarà storia tra voi e il barca.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tipo? perchè a me sembra the i top team siano tutti piuttosto coperti nel ruolo invece.
> 
> La grande pretendente era il Real, ma dopo che hanno presto Courtois... per me invece la Juve sarebbe la sua prima scelta, pensa te. Casomai c'è il discorso ingaggio che non è secondario perchè De Gea chiederà sicuramente una cifra folle.



Almeno mezza Premier offrirebbe un ingaggio superiore a ciò che potrebbe proporgli la giuve.
Che poi sia un top club è di marginale importanza difronte ai giggetti....


----------



## koti (8 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> A proposito, si dovrebbe parlare di più del portiere, soprattutto per una squadra che tradizionalmente ha sempre puntato molto sui portieri. Il polacco pure in nazionale non mi sembra irreprensibile, ieri poi un disastro.



Ad averceli noi Scesni e Perin.  Vero che un club che miri a vincere la Champions dovrebbe puntare su altro.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Novembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Ad averceli noi Scesni e Perin.  Vero che un club che miri a vincere la Champions dovrebbe puntare su altro.



Vedrai che la giuve busserà per avere il Gigio nazionale...


----------



## koti (8 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vedrai che la giuve busserà per avere il Gigio nazionale...



Se ce lo pagano decentemente speriamo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vedrai che la giuve busserà per avere il Gigio nazionale...



Magari.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> De Gea ha mercato ovunque e *penso che la giuve sia la 5a o 6a scelta per lui*.



Mah..dopo che hanno preso per SUA volontà CR7 non so come si possa continuare a credere che a livello europeo oggi ci siano 5-6 squadre preferibili per un giocatore alla Juve..

Che poi, chi sono ste squadre?

il Real ha già Courtois, il Barca Ter Stegen, il Liverpool Allisson, il City Ederson...

Boh...a me sembrano tutti coperti a parte i gobbi..il punto è che lo United per me proporrà a De Gea un rinnovo stellare e lì forse la Juve non potrà pareggiare l'offerta..dubito francamente che la Juve possa permettersi un ingaggio da 12-15 milioni per un portiere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2018)

30 mln di volontà


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Almeno mezza Premier offrirebbe un ingaggio superiore a ciò che potrebbe proporgli la giuve.
> Che poi sia un top club è di marginale importanza difronte ai giggetti....



Quindi De Gea dovrebbe lasciare lo United che so per il West Ham o chi... il Fulham?

Se De Gea lascia lo United le pretendenti sono:
Juventus
Real (ma c'è Courtois)
Barcellona (ma c'è Ter Stegen)
PSG (ci sono Areola e Buffon, ma è già più possibile)
stop.

Nessun altro club verrebbe nemmeno preso in considerazione dal titolare della nazionale spagnola e dello United, figuriamoci.

In Premier il City ha Ederson, il Liverpool Alisson, il Tottenham Lloris, il Chelsea Kepa. L'unica forse sarebbe l'Arsenal (ma hanno investito pesantemente su Leno comunque).

Per me o resta allo United (molto probabile) o i gobbi sono gli unici seri pretendenti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Novembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Ad averceli noi Scesni e Perin.  Vero che un club che miri a vincere la Champions dovrebbe puntare su altro.



Beh naturalmente rapportavo la cosa ai livelli della Champions, anzi da squadra che punta a vincerla. Poi il polacco non è nuovo a cappellate del genere, Perin così spesso in panca è sprecato


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..dopo che hanno preso per SUA volontà CR7 non so come si possa continuare a credere che a livello europeo oggi ci siano 5-6 squadre preferibili per un giocatore alla Juve..
> 
> Che poi, chi sono ste squadre?
> 
> ...



Altra considerazione che sicuramente frulla nella testa di De Gea: può vincere o no allo United? Perchè finora il suo palmares è fermo a tanti anni fa... alla Juventus ambirebbe a vincere tutto nei prossimi anni. Questo è anche un fattore importante.

Per il momento lo United è settimo a distanza siderale dal City, non dimentichiamolo. Per me non è solo una questione di soldi, De Gea ha certamente grandi ambizioni per la sua carriera.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Altra considerazione che sicuramente frulla nella testa di De Gea: può vincere o no allo United? Perchè finora il suo palmares è fermo a tanti anni fa... alla Juventus ambirebbe a vincere tutto nei prossimi anni. Questo è anche un fattore importante.
> 
> Per il momento lo United è settimo a distanza siderale dal City, non dimentichiamolo. Per me non è solo una questione di soldi, De Gea ha anche altri programmi per la sua carriera.



Sono d'accordo, probabilmente De Gea finirà dai gobbi. In questo momento storico hanno vita facile a razziare talento, per quello rimarranno irraggiungibili molto a lungo.


----------



## leviatano (8 Novembre 2018)

Per me non sono forti come l'anno scorso.

Avete una difesa facilmente perforabile soprattutto se impostate in maniera aggressiva il pressing.


----------



## leviatano (8 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, probabilmente De Gea finirà dai gobbi. In questo momento storico hanno vita facile a razziare talento, per quello rimarranno irraggiungibili molto a lungo.



mi ci vedo bussare i gobbi a casa psg e chiedere Mbappè.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi De Gea dovrebbe lasciare lo United che so per il West Ham o chi... il Fulham?
> 
> Se De Gea lascia lo United le pretendenti sono:
> Juventus
> ...



Ma che resti nella società più ricca al mondo, non va preso nemmeno in considerazione???


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che resti nella società più ricca al mondo, non va preso nemmeno in considerazione???



No no infatti. Per me è l'opzione più probabile ma non è scontato per niente.

SE dovesse alla fine lasciare lo United a parametro zero, le opzioni per lui non sarebbero poi molte.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> mi ci vedo bussare i gobbi a casa psg e chiedere Mbappè.



Mbappè nemmeno il Real al momento può prenderlo, io mi riferivo più che altro ai parametri zero. E comunque l'acquisto di Ronaldo ha mostrato che ora sono pronti anche a fare super-acquisti.


----------



## leviatano (8 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Mbappè nemmeno il Real al momento può prenderlo, io mi riferivo più che altro ai parametri zero. E comunque l'acquisto di Ronaldo ha mostrato che ora sono pronti anche a fare super-acquisti.



vedremo a bilancio 2018 cosa si possono permettere l'anno prossimo dato che devono svecchiare e di molto.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su Khedira e Cuadrado la sfortuna è stata che quelle due palle siano capitate a Khedira e Cuadrado.
> Si sono mangiati due rigori in movimento.
> 
> Nota a margine. Su Sky, commentando l'azione che ha portato al gol mangiato da Khedira, hanno detto una cosa del tipo "ecco se proprio vogliamo trovare il pelo nell'uovo, non ha colpito bene la palla".
> Il pelo nell'uovo...



 minchia li segnavo pure io


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra? A parte che 3 a 1 in casa dei campioni d'Europa in carica che hanno vinto 4 Champions in 5 anni vincerebbe anche il Benevento, ma avete solo vinto 7 scudetti di fila e avete solo aggiunto il più grande attaccante nella storia del calcio. Impressionanti de che?!?
> 
> Ps: di' la verità, quando godi a leggere le rosicate dei miei compagni di tifo?



No non godo onestamente. Godo solo per gli interisti.
Più che altro rimango allibito a volte da ciò che leggo e credo che c’è chi rosica e non lo ammette.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, posso chiederti perchè un gobbo scrive cosi tanto su un forum del Milan?
> 
> Capisco l'ospitalità e qualche confronto, ma te la scrivi e te la canti da solo, se vai avanti cosi entro un anno avrai più post del 95% degli utenti.
> 
> ...



La numero 2 assolutamente.
Comunque non sei il primo che me lo dice.
A sto punto dato che do cosi fastidio oggi toglierò il disturbo


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La numero 2 assolutamente.
> Comunque non sei il primo che me lo dice.
> A sto punto dato che do cosi fastidio oggi toglierò il disturbo



Non è il caso, comunque. Io ho detto che mi da fastidio leggere così tanti messaggi dagli juventini, ma ho specificato che è un problema mia, un errore mio!
Resta quanto voi, alla fine mi fa piacere che tu ti senta a tuo agio qui dentro!


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non è il caso, comunque. Io ho detto che mi da fastidio leggere così tanti messaggi dagli juventini, ma ho specificato che è un problema mia, un errore mio!
> Resta quanto voi, alla fine mi fa piacere che tu ti senta a tuo agio qui dentro!



Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma mi è stato fatto notare da più parti. In fondo io parlo di juve e di cose extracalcistiche in base al regolamento. Da come e quanto scrivo si capisce che mi trovo bene qui. Ma cosi non mi sento più a mio agio e quando scrivo mi devo sentire libero e non pensare a come e quanto devo scrivere. Quindi meglio se mi limito a scrivere di tanto in tanto


----------



## Platini65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Se non la butti dentro quando puoi e devi, perdi. Semplice.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma mi è stato fatto notare da più parti. In fondo io parlo di juve e di cose extracalcistiche in base al regolamento. Da come e quanto scrivo si capisce che mi trovo bene qui. Ma cosi non mi sento più a mio agio e quando scrivo mi devo sentire libero e non pensare a come e quanto devo scrivere. Quindi meglio se mi limito a scrivere di tanto in tanto



 Il fatto tu possa trovarti bene fa onore al nostro forum e al nostro modo di vivere calcio.
Purchè tu non lo faccia perchè ci godi ritenendoti bello e vincente dentro casa del 'nemico'.
Tanto la nostra fierezza rossonera non viene minimamente scalfita nemmeno da un presente non in linea con la nostra gloriosa storia.
Per quanto mi riguarda sei il benvenuto.


----------



## LadyRoss (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La numero 2 assolutamente.
> Comunque non sei il primo che me lo dice.
> A sto punto dato che do cosi fastidio oggi toglierò il disturbo



ma dai....a un certo punto dopo una mezza discussione siamo entrati in sintonia.......
e poi almeno domenica potro' prendermela con qualcuno.........


----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..dopo che hanno preso per SUA volontà CR7 non so come si possa continuare a credere che a livello europeo oggi ci siano 5-6 squadre preferibili per un giocatore alla Juve..
> 
> Che poi, chi sono ste squadre?
> 
> ...



CR7 per sua volontà anche grazie al fatto. He i soldi di CR7 provengono sopratutto dal estero e l'Italia è diventata un paradiso fiscale per hi fa tanto soldi fuori dal confine. 
De Gea non fa tanto soldi al di fuori dello stipendio da calciatore. 
Quindi sarà meno interessante economicamente per lui venire in Italia. 
Senza dimenticare che su CR7 non si è potuto muovere il PSG. Invece su un P0 non avranno problemi. 

Pero è vero che le altre hanno tutte un big in porta. 
Secondo me rimane al MU.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento ma mi è stato fatto notare da più parti. In fondo io parlo di juve e di cose extracalcistiche in base al regolamento. Da come e quanto scrivo si capisce che mi trovo bene qui. Ma cosi non mi sento più a mio agio e quando scrivo mi devo sentire libero e non pensare a come e quanto devo scrivere. Quindi meglio se mi limito a scrivere di tanto in tanto



Macchè dai. Nella remota ipotesi in cui vinciamo domenica ti voglio nel forum, altrochè.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Se non la butti dentro quando puoi e devi, perdi. Semplice.



Legge universale. Va detto però che sconfitte così rocambolesche accadono molto raramente, la Juventus ha dominato ieri, se gioca così ne perde poche anche in Champions.

Casomai il problem vero è la solidità difensiva perchè i goal presi iniziano ad essere tanti e ieri allo United è bastato davvero poco per farne due.

Per me il nuovo assetto molto più offensivo e tecnico rende la squadra più sbilanciata, coi pro e contro del caso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> CR7 per sua volontà anche grazie al fatto. He i soldi di CR7 provengono sopratutto dal estero e l'Italia è diventata un paradiso fiscale per hi fa tanto soldi fuori dal confine.
> De Gea non fa tanto soldi al di fuori dello stipendio da calciatore.
> Quindi sarà meno interessante economicamente per lui venire in Italia.
> Senza dimenticare che su CR7 non si è potuto muovere il PSG. Invece su un P0 non avranno problemi.
> ...



Il PSG ha tre buoni portieri..dubito sia interessato a sganciare 12/15 milioni netti a De Gea


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La numero 2 assolutamente.
> Comunque non sei il primo che me lo dice.
> A sto punto dato che do cosi fastidio oggi toglierò il disturbo



Non metterti subito sulla difensiva, ti ho testualmente scritto "non mi dai fastidio"


----------



## DOOOOD (8 Novembre 2018)

sconfitta inaspettata ma dovuta.
davanti ne mangiamo troppi...un palo, una traversa, occasioni sprecate, un paio di miracoli di De Gea, e prima o poi la sconti.

Pollo Matuidi a concedere la punizione (tanto di cappello a Mata) e pollo shieczeny o come si chiama ad abbozzare una respinta tremebonda.

Che la Juve sia superiore al Manchester United è risultato evidente...ma in due partite ha raccolto molto meno di quanto ha seminato in termini di gol e questo è un problema che potrebbe diventare cronico.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il fatto tu possa trovarti bene fa onore al nostro forum e al nostro modo di vivere calcio.
> Purchè tu non lo faccia perchè ci godi ritenendoti bello e vincente dentro casa del 'nemico'.
> Tanto la nostra fierezza rossonera non viene minimamente scalfita nemmeno da un presente non in linea con la nostra gloriosa storia.
> Per quanto mi riguarda sei il benvenuto.



Ragazzi io parlo di Juve e calcio che non sia Milan e di roba extracalcistica. Non mi pare di aver fatto mai lo spavalado e di aver solo detto la mia opinione. Questo mi pare palese. Però è un problema mia adesso, quindi mi limiterò


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Macchè dai. Nella remota ipotesi in cui vinciamo domenica ti voglio nel forum, altrochè.



Ti ringrazio e mi onori


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ma dai....a un certo punto dopo una mezza discussione siamo entrati in sintonia.......
> e poi almeno domenica potro' prendermela con qualcuno.........



Grazie


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, posso chiederti perchè un gobbo scrive cosi tanto su un forum del Milan?
> 
> Capisco l'ospitalità e qualche confronto, ma te la scrivi e te la canti da solo, se vai avanti cosi entro un anno avrai più post del 95% degli utenti.
> 
> ...




Voglio ricordavi che, Il forum è aperto a tutti, i tifosi ospiti sono benvenuti nelle loro rispettive sezioni (ed infatti non possono stare nelle aree "milaniste"). Fin intanto che si rispetta il regolamento non c'è nessun problema.

L'importante è il rispetto delle opinioni di tutti nel limite del regolamento, ed ovviamente, evitare di provocare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io parlo di Juve e calcio che non sia Milan e di roba extracalcistica. Non mi pare di aver fatto mai lo spavalado e di aver solo detto la mia opinione. Questo mi pare palese. Però è un problema mia adesso, quindi mi limiterò



Ma piantala!!!!
Fino a prova contraria il calcio è uno sport e lo sport deve aggregare, mai dividere.
Diciamo manca giusto una birretta gelata


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma piantala!!!!
> Fino a prova contraria il calcio è uno sport e lo sport deve aggregare, mai dividere.
> Diciamo manca giusto una birretta gelata



Io la penso così da sempre. A me piace poter discutere con tutti di calcio anche se si tifano squadre diverse, senza provocazioni, violenza o offese inutili. Questo forse è l’unico forum dove è possibile, però non tutti magari la pensano come me su questo punto. Mi trovo in sintonia con molti qui dentro e soprattutto qui è bello poter parlare di tanti argomenti soprattutto extra calcistici. Ecco spiegata la mia presenza qui, questo è il fatto. Non pensiate che sia qui per provocare o per altro. Rispetto massimo per il posto che mi ospita. A volte vengo aggredito e sbaglio reagendo ma penso ci possa stare. Parlare di Juve con voi lo trovò più gratificante che parlare coi nostri tifosi con cui è impossibile ormai parlare. Vabbè tutto qui


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2018)

Allegri non mi fa impazzire, ma non si puo' negare che sia uno degli allenatori più forti del mondo e che abbia per ora raggiunto risultati stratosferici. Non mi fa impazzire, non mi sta nemmeno troppo simpatico, ma è l'ultimo dei colpevoli per la sconfitta di ieri. 
La Juventus è una squadra dannatamente forte, forse la più forte del mondo in questo momento. Ha umiliato letteralmente il Manchester United per 90 minuti. Poteva benissimo finire per 3 o 4 a 0 per la Juve, ma 1 palo ed 1 traversa hanno evitato il gol della Juve. Cosi come gli errori di Pjanic e Cuadrado. Ha messo Barzagli alla fine e allora? Si quel cambio non l'avrei fatto nemmeno io, ma davvero la colpa è sua? Mettere in croce Cuadrado, il palo e la traversa no? Ma vedere lui, messo in croce mi fa davvero sorridere. Rispetto l'opinione di tutti sia chiaro, ma è oggettivo che ieri alla Juve sia girata male e basta.

Mourinho solito pagliaccio, al posto di star zitto, dopo aver rubato la partita con kulovic, se la mena anche. Penoso.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voglio ricordavi che, Il forum è aperto a tutti, i tifosi ospiti sono benvenuti nelle loro rispettive sezioni (ed infatti non possono stare nelle aree "milaniste"). Fin intanto che si rispetta il regolamento non c'è nessun problema.
> 
> L'importante è il rispetto delle opinioni di tutti nel limite del regolamento, ed ovviamente, evitare di provocare.



Nessuno dice l'opposto, infatti ho sempre fatto la premessa che, ne mi disturba, ne dovrebbe sparire..ne qualsiasi altra cosa negativa.

Ci mancherebbe...!



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io la penso così da sempre. A me piace poter discutere con tutti di calcio anche se si tifano squadre diverse, senza provocazioni, violenza o offese inutili. Questo forse è l’unico forum dove è possibile, però non tutti magari la pensano come me su questo punto. Mi trovo in sintonia con molti qui dentro e soprattutto qui è bello poter parlare di tanti argomenti soprattutto extra calcistici. Ecco spiegata la mia presenza qui, questo è il fatto. Non pensiate che sia qui per provocare o per altro. Rispetto massimo per il posto che mi ospita. A volte vengo aggredito e sbaglio reagendo ma penso ci possa stare. Parlare di Juve con voi lo trovò più gratificante che parlare coi nostri tifosi con cui è impossibile ormai parlare. Vabbè tutto qui



Se ti piace discutere di calcio con tutti, visto il ritmo a cui scrivi qui, immagino tu sia pagato per partecipare alla community  , altrimenti non si spiega come tu abbia tempo di scrivere qui, e in TUTTI gli altri forum di appassionati di calcio che immagino frequenterai, visto che a te piace discutere di calcio in generale e non fare la mosca bianca qui.

Secondo me, scrivi quasi solo qui.

Ma ripeto, nessun problema, era solo curiosità la mia.

Tipo ieri, durante la partita, postavi e ti auto rispondevi tu da solo, senza quasi nessuno intervenisse, cavolo hai la fortuna di poter vedere partite come Juventus - Manchester united, e durante la partita, ti prendi come prima briga di scrivere su un forum del Milan?? ma guardati la partita no...secondo me qui ti piace perchè sei al centro dell' attenzione, sbagliero', ma di solito su ste cose non vado lontano dalla verità.

Va beh, è uguale..si sta solo parlando.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice l'opposto, infatti ho sempre fatto la premessa che, ne mi disturba, ne dovrebbe sparire..ne qualsiasi altra cosa negativa.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe...!
> 
> ...


Infatti non succederà più.
Scrivo in un altro piccolo forum juventino. In quelli grandi non ci sto, non vado d’accordo con quel tipo di tifosi.
Non sono pagato da nessuno. Se ho un po’ di tempo scrivo, anche molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2018)

Ora per piacere torniamo in topic.. lasciamo stare gli altri forum per favore che non ci interessano


----------



## leviatano (8 Novembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Allegri non mi fa impazzire, ma non si puo' negare che sia uno degli allenatori più forti del mondo e che abbia per ora raggiunto risultati stratosferici. Non mi fa impazzire, non mi sta nemmeno troppo simpatico, ma è l'ultimo dei colpevoli per la sconfitta di ieri.
> La Juventus è una squadra dannatamente forte, forse la più forte del mondo in questo momento. Ha umiliato letteralmente il Manchester United per 90 minuti. Poteva benissimo finire per 3 o 4 a 0 per la Juve, ma 1 palo ed 1 traversa hanno evitato il gol della Juve. Cosi come gli errori di Pjanic e Cuadrado. Ha messo Barzagli alla fine e allora? Si quel cambio non l'avrei fatto nemmeno io, ma davvero la colpa è sua? Mettere in croce Cuadrado, il palo e la traversa no? Ma vedere lui, messo in croce mi fa davvero sorridere. Rispetto l'opinione di tutti sia chiaro, ma è oggettivo che ieri alla Juve sia girata male e basta.
> 
> Mourinho solito pagliaccio, al posto di star zitto, dopo aver rubato la partita con kulovic, se la mena anche. Penoso.



Ieri l'allenatore più forte del mondo, dopo il gol, ha abbassato il baricentro portando al catenaccio per poter difendere il risultato sull'1 a 0.
Capita che però ti riesce con le squadrette della seria A italiana e la porti a casa, in europa il problema è che non ti puoi permettere questi comportamenti perchè ti inculano.
Ieri ha messo in formazione tutti quelli che non possono circolare in europa: Cuadrado,Khedira, Barzagli, De Sciglio. mettere Ronaldo e Dybala senza che ci siano dei ruoli netti in attacco, con uno che fa da punto riferimento in area crea solo caos per quanto riguarda la realizzazione, se poi vuoi sperare che ti segnano gente con i piedi quadrati, alzo le mani.


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Ieri l'allenatore più forte del mondo, dopo il gol, ha abbassato il baricentro portando al catenaccio per poter difendere il risultato sull'1 a 0.
> Capita che però ti riesce con le squadrette della seria A italiana e la porti a casa, in europa il problema è che non ti puoi permettere questi comportamenti perchè ti inculano.
> Ieri ha messo in formazione tutti quelli che non possono circolare in europa: Cuadrado,Khedira, Barzagli, De Sciglio. mettere Ronaldo e Dybala senza che ci siano dei ruoli netti in attacco, con uno che fa da punto riferimento in area crea solo caos per quanto riguarda la realizzazione, se poi vuoi sperare che ti segnano gente con i piedi quadrati, alzo le mani.



Non ha abbassato niente dopo il gol di Ronaldo, perchè difatti le occasioni di cuadrado e pjanic sono venute dopo, altro che baricentro abbassato. Barzagli è entrato all'81/82esimo. Cambio poco coraggioso vero, ma non sistematicp dopo l'1-0, anzi urlava dI chiuderla


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Ieri l'allenatore più forte del mondo, dopo il gol, ha abbassato il baricentro portando al catenaccio per poter difendere il risultato sull'1 a 0.
> Capita che però ti riesce con le squadrette della seria A italiana e la porti a casa, in europa il problema è che non ti puoi permettere questi comportamenti perchè ti inculano.
> Ieri ha messo in formazione tutti quelli che non possono circolare in europa: Cuadrado,Khedira, Barzagli, De Sciglio. mettere Ronaldo e Dybala senza che ci siano dei ruoli netti in attacco, con uno che fa da punto riferimento in area crea solo caos per quanto riguarda la realizzazione, se poi vuoi sperare che ti segnano gente con i piedi quadrati, alzo le mani.



Cancelo affaticato, douglas indisponibile, berna idemand, matuidi stanco, mandzu non gioca da un mese.

Eccp il.croatp alla fine poteva.mettwelo, ma I giocatori erano quelli


----------



## leviatano (8 Novembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non ha abbassato niente dopo il gol di Ronaldo, perchè difatti le occasioni di cuadrado e pjanic sono venute dopo, altro che baricentro abbassato. Barzagli è entrato all'81/82esimo. Cambio poco coraggioso vero, ma non sistematicp dopo l'1-0, anzi urlava dI chiuderla




non sistematico?
da chi si fa uccellare Barzagli?
se la vuoi chiudere mettevi altri giocatori e non un difensore, ma tant'è.
l'ultimo quarto d'ora dove ce l'avevano il baricentro? a caselle?


----------



## Dominae (9 Novembre 2018)

Non ho letto tutta la discussione visto che ho poco tempo a disposizione da dedicare qui sul forum, ma dico la mia:

Mourinho ha fatto bene a rispondere, in un modo tra l'ironico e il provocatorio dove non c'era alcuna volgarità, e quello che ha detto nelle interviste post-partita è abbastanza condivisibile.
La cosa che più mi fa rabbia è che sia mercoledì che contro Ancelotti abbiamo fatto la figura dei rancorosi rosiconi, questo perché come al solito gli ultras confermano di avere poca intelligenza e anche poca furbizia (se proprio volevano insultarlo Mourinho almeno aspettare che la vittoria fosse in cassaforte). E nonostante tutto chi sostiene quei cori, la netta maggioranza, non si rende neanche conto della figura di ***** fatta. Ancelotti ha ragione dicendo che i cori contro fanno parte della cultura italiana, purtroppo in questo Paese regna la cultura del gossip, dove piace provocare e mettere zizzania.
A me di Mourinho o di Ancelotti non me ne frega un emerito c***o, per me c'è solo la Juve, canto solo per la Juve o al massimo sfotto la tifoseria avversaria. Se non avessero insultato Mourinho, non avrebbe indicato il numero 3 e non avrebbe messo la mano all'orecchio, e invece ci siamo dovuti sorbire gli sfottò prima degli interisti per le 3 dita e poi di mezza Italia con la partita di mercoledì


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Allegri non mi fa impazzire, ma non si puo' negare che sia uno degli allenatori più forti del mondo e che abbia per ora raggiunto risultati stratosferici. Non mi fa impazzire, non mi sta nemmeno troppo simpatico, ma è l'ultimo dei colpevoli per la sconfitta di ieri.
> La Juventus è una squadra dannatamente forte, forse la più forte del mondo in questo momento. Ha umiliato letteralmente il Manchester United per 90 minuti. Poteva benissimo finire per 3 o 4 a 0 per la Juve, ma 1 palo ed 1 traversa hanno evitato il gol della Juve. Cosi come gli errori di Pjanic e Cuadrado. Ha messo Barzagli alla fine e allora? Si quel cambio non l'avrei fatto nemmeno io, ma davvero la colpa è sua? Mettere in croce Cuadrado, il palo e la traversa no? Ma vedere lui, messo in croce mi fa davvero sorridere. Rispetto l'opinione di tutti sia chiaro, ma è oggettivo che ieri alla Juve sia girata male e basta.
> 
> Mourinho solito pagliaccio, al posto di star zitto, dopo aver rubato la partita con kulovic, se la mena anche. Penoso.



Boh. Gli dobbiamo dare una squadra trainata dal faraone per vincere? In quel caso vinse nettamente l'andata e perse il ritorno per qualche errore usando come capro espiatorio Niang. E' meglio di Conte in CL sia che usi il Milan più debole della storia sia che usi l'attuale Juventus, però gli errori fatali che rendono vane dieci partite consecutive di coppa azzeccate continua a farli.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (11 Novembre 2018)

.........


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Novembre 2018)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Nei ultimi 8 anni il Milan ha vinto contro la Juventus solo 2 volte.
> 1: Gol regolare di Pjanic anullato.
> 2: Rigore per il Milan con Isla che la tocca con spalla.
> Nella partita per il rigore si De Sciglio si ricorda solo quell rigore ( che si puo dare perche la mano e aperta). Nesuno parla che manca un rigore sacrosanto su Dybala e il gol del Milan che era offside.
> ...



Troppi gobbi su questo forum, basta basta basta.
Come direbbe il buon oste alle 2 di notte: "ma non ce l'avete una casa?"


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Novembre 2018)

ma questa invasione di gobbi a cosa è dovuta?


----------

